# Battlefield 3 - EA erklärt Origin-Funktionen: kein PC-Scan oder Raubkopien-Check durch den Publisher



## TheKhoaNguyen (3. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 - EA erklärt Origin-Funktionen: kein PC-Scan oder Raubkopien-Check durch den Publisher* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 - EA erklärt Origin-Funktionen: kein PC-Scan oder Raubkopien-Check durch den Publisher


----------



## cydrake (3. November 2011)

Natürlich -Alte EA Speile werden natürlich auch in Ordner wie Dokumente oder eigene Bilder installiert. 

Desweiteren Reicht die Windows Registry ja nicht aus, um installierte Programme aufzufinden.


----------



## dohderbert (3. November 2011)

Was ein hin und her, anstatt origin abzuschießen babblet der Typ immer noch..
Spyware und Origin wurden zu oft im gleichen Satz verwendet.


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (3. November 2011)

Behauptung und Gegenbehauptung, mal sehen, wie lange das Spiel noch so weiter geht


----------



## TheBlackOne (3. November 2011)

cydrake schrieb:


> Natürlich -Alte EA Speile werden natürlich auch in Ordner wie Dokumente oder eigene Bilder installiert.



Auch für dich noch mal: Origin hat keinerlei Einfluss darauf, wie die Windows API beim Setzen der Nutzerrechte durch die Ordner wandert. Das ganze nennt sich "Automatic Propagation of Inheritable ACEs", und du kannst es hier nachlesen: Automatic Propagation of Inheritable ACEs


----------



## JeremyClarkson (3. November 2011)

Also aller Verschwörungstheorien - die ich kindisch finde und von denen ich mich klar distanziere - zum Trotz ist das doch endlich mal eine gute Erklärung. Alles also halb so wild also. Wie ich übrigens von Anfang an angenommen habe. Schönen Dank an die Redaktion für diesen mal guten Beitrag! (Das ist ernst gemeint!)


----------



## JeremyClarkson (3. November 2011)

1012roht schrieb:


> ...beim besten willen, es sollte überhaupt nicht irgendwas automatisch scannen! Warum lässt man nicht den Benutzer erlauben, was es scannen soll und was nicht?



Die Idee ist gar nicht schlecht, wenn man sie aus der Perspektive der Nutzer sieht. Aus der Origin-Perspektive heraus betrachtet hat sie allerdings den ein oder anderen Haken. Ich bezweifel jedenfalls, daß sich besonders viele dazu freiwillig melden, wenn es nicht ein Achievment oder sonst was dafür gibt. Ich würde es nicht tun, auch nicht für eine "Belohnung". Ich will einfach meine Ruhe haben beim Zocken und so wenig Programme, die im Hintergrund herumdümpeln wie möglich...


----------



## harndrang (3. November 2011)

Mal was anderes:
http://www.change.org/petitions/electronic-arts-please-release-the-dedicated-server-files-for-bf3


----------



## Razorlight (3. November 2011)

wiedermal hat die Community alles schlimmer gemacht als es ist, rechtliche Absicherung gegenüber allen möglichen Fällen ist doch heute schon Gang und Gebe.


----------



## STuK4 (3. November 2011)

Ein früheres Statement wäre wohl angebracht gewesen.


----------



## TheBlackOne (3. November 2011)

1012roht schrieb:


> na ich weiß ja nicht. ehrlich, wenn ich die bf3.exe als Ausnahme in antivir hinzufügen muss, weil antivir meldet es habe spyware gefunden, dann sehe ich die sache immer noch seeehr sehr skeptisch!



Am Avira-Forum kann man nachlesen, dass das ein False-Positive ist und demnächst mit einem Update behoben wird.


----------



## FranzMeier (3. November 2011)

Gestern hier noch Propaganda verbreiten die Videos seien fake. Heute ist plötzlich alles doch kein fake sondern es gibt eine plausible Erklärung und die sollen wir einfach unbesehen glauben. Ihr seid tief gesunken hier bei pcgames.

Im übrigen muss man feststellen: Origin ist kein Installer sondern eine komplette Gaming Plattform. Bei jedem Programmstart prophylaktisch Installationen vorzubereiten ist absoluter Overkill und völliger Schwachsinn. Wenn das so sein sollte: Stellt das gefälligst ab EA:


----------



## MrBigX (3. November 2011)

cydrake schrieb:


> Natürlich -Alte EA Speile werden natürlich auch in Ordner wie Dokumente oder eigene Bilder installiert.
> 
> Desweiteren Reicht die Windows Registry ja nicht aus, um installierte Programme aufzufinden.


Der Ordner Dokumente enthält unter anderem Einstellungen und Speicherstände für die meisten aktuellen Spiele.

Mal was anderes: verstehe ich das richtig, Origin ist auf C:\Program Files beschränkt? Also kann ich nur dort Spiele installieren?


----------



## JeremyClarkson (3. November 2011)

STuK4 schrieb:


> Ein früheres Statement wäre wohl angebracht gewesen.



Yo. Das war diplomatisch nicht sonderlich klug, was EA da getrieben hat. Aber was solls. Besser spät als nie!


----------



## JeremyClarkson (3. November 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Der Ordner Dokumente enthält unter anderem Einstellungen und Speicherstände für die meisten aktuellen Spiele.
> 
> Mal was anderes: verstehe ich das richtig, Origin ist auf C:\Program Files beschränkt? Also kann ich nur dort Spiele installieren?



Nein. In Origin kann ein beliebiger Ordnerpfad zum Speichern der Downloads/Installationen angegeben werden. Dabei ist jedoch zu beachten, daß Origin ALLE Downloads/Installationen in den ausgewählten Ordner installiert. Und außerdem sollte man (einfach nur wegen der Sicherheit) den Haken bei "Spiel-Installer behalten" setzen.


----------



## TheBlackOne (3. November 2011)

Entschuldige bitte, aber nur aus dem Startverhalten von Origin daraus zu schließen: "WTF das braucht aber lange zum Starten, das MUSS im Hintergrund MEINE GANZE PLATTE scannen!!!1" ist albern.


----------



## Raijplay (3. November 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: verstehe ich das richtig, Origin ist auf C:\Program Files beschränkt? Also kann ich nur dort Spiele installieren?


 Nein du kannst die Spiele dorthin installieren wo du willst. Jedoch wird das Verzeichniss "Program Data" durchsucht. Darin werden gewisse Einstellungen, Speicherstände etc. automatisch gespeichert. Zu finden als Ordner gibt es dieses Verzeichnis nur wenn du die versteckten Datein anzeigen lässt. Oder du gibts beim Explorer im oberen Feld "%programdata%" ein.

Ich finde es sehr wichtig, dass die Community Druck gemacht hat auf EA! Es scheint als weden so langsam aber sicher die Zocker berücksichtigt!

g


----------



## X3niC (3. November 2011)

FranzMeier schrieb:


> Gestern hier noch Propaganda verbreiten die Videos seien fake. Heute ist plötzlich alles doch kein fake sondern es gibt eine plausible Erklärung und die sollen wir einfach unbesehen glauben. Ihr seid tief gesunken hier bei pcgames.
> 
> Im übrigen muss man feststellen: Origin ist kein Installer sondern eine komplette Gaming Plattform. Bei jedem Programmstart prophylaktisch Installationen vorzubereiten ist absoluter Overkill und völliger Schwachsinn. Wenn das so sein sollte: Stellt das gefälligst ab EA:


 Ich glaube du hast was falsch verstanden...Die Videos wo Origin.exe auf alles mögliche zugreift sollen ein fake sein, die wo es nur auf Programmdata zugreift sind nicht fake...Das habe ich selber auch gesehen, wie ich es überprüft habe.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. November 2011)

was glauben die eigtl wie doof wir sind?EA denkt wohl wir wären alle diese facebook farmville opfer die mit iphone jede 2min ihre eigenen status nachrichten liken


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2011)

Macht einfach in Zukunft solche Plattformen optional und lasst die Leute die Plattform nutzen, die es möchten und die anderen werden davon verschont. Wir müssen wieder dahin kommen, dass solche Plattformen keine Pflicht sind.


----------



## Egersdorfer (3. November 2011)

Wieso erinnert mich das so an die Bundestrojaner-Geschichte? Da wird ja noch immer abgestritten, dass der Trojaner das kann, was er tatsächlich tut...

Aber anscheinend kann man den Leuten ja erzählen, was man will.


----------



## LostHero (3. November 2011)

> Origin schneide die Arbeit des besagten Prozesses nicht mit, Origin bekommt keine Inhalte zu sehen.


Und das soll ich nem EA Mitarbeiter jetzt einfach so glauben ja?



> Die Techniker und Programmierer müssten allerdings sicherstellen, dass  alte Spiele dennoch weiterhin via Origin mit Updates versorgt werden  können und funktionieren.



Dann sollen sie verdammt noch mal in der Registry nach installierten EA Titeln suchen (EA wird ja wohl wissen wie ihre Titel heißen) und dort dann den direkten Installationspfad auslesen, so fern ein Schlüssel zu einem der EA-Titel in der Registry vorhanden ist.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (3. November 2011)

1012roht schrieb:


> da glaubt noch jemand an den Weihnachtsmann. Es ist ganz einfach: Origin scannt immer noch wie blöde meine Platte ab, und allein schon der träge Start von Origin verrät mir, dass da irgendein Mist im Hintergrund läuft. Ich meine, wir reden hier von einem kleinem Interface, in dem ein paar Bilder liegen (von den Spielen) ein Store, und natürlich eine Art Messanger, das ganze verbunden mit den EA-Server. Schön und gut, aber mein Photoshop CS5 oder selbst als ich früher noch mit 3D Studio Max gearbeitet habe, hat mit 1GByte Ram und langsamerer Festplatten weniger Zeit gebraucht. Es ist offensichtlich, dass dieses Origin einfach ein Scanmonster ist und das hasse ich einfach. Und solche Bekundungen von EA schenke ich auch keinen Glauben. Wer weiß denn wirklich, was gesendet wird oder nicht? Das Problem liegt auch nicht nur bei Origin, die sind auch nur der Schwarze Peter, weil sie es ziemlich dämlich tun.



Geht es schon wieder los? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## N7ghty (3. November 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Geht es schon wieder los? *kopfschüttel*


 Es gibt eine Regel aus dem ersten Buch der Schwert der Wahrheit Reihe, die ich hier gerne mal zitiere:
Es gibt zwei Gründe, wieso Menschen glauben, dass etwas wahr ist. Entweder, weil sie hoffen, dass es wahr ist oder weil sie befürchten, dass es wahr sei. In dem Fall tritt wohl letzteres in Kraft.


----------



## FranzMeier (3. November 2011)

> Ich glaube du hast was falsch verstanden...Die Videos wo Origin.exe auf alles mögliche zugreift sollen ein fake sein, die wo es nur auf Programmdata zugreift sind nicht fake...Das habe ich selber auch gesehen, wie ich es überprüft habe.



Zeig mir ein solches Video. Ich hab nirgends eines gesehen.

Im übrigen ist es eine bodenlose programmiertechnische Schlamperei Zugriffsrechte in fremden Verzeichnissen zu ändern. Nur für den Fall das da irgendein EA Titel drin sein könnte werden die Zugriffsrechte für Skype, Lexware oder sonstwelche Software geändert. Was ist das für eine Schrottprogramm? Eingriffe ins System nimmt man dann vor wenn man sie braucht und dann nur so weit wie nötig und nicht bei jedem Start nur für den theoretischen Fall, der Nutzer will vielleicht ein neues Spiel installieren. Das PCgames das nicht einmal kritisch hinterfragt sondern in seinem Artikel den Eindruck erweckt, jetzt sei alles in Butter wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf die Qualität dieser Seite.


----------



## STuK4 (3. November 2011)

OMG ihr Möchtegern-Computergenies, wenn etwas anderes laufen würde als besagt würde es schon irgendein Hacker(oder halt jemand der Ahnung davon hat) herausfinden.
Solange das nicht der Fall ist, ist das einzige was man tun kann EA zu glauben.


----------



## Sirius89 (3. November 2011)

FranzMeier schrieb:


> Gestern hier noch Propaganda verbreiten die Videos seien fake. Heute ist plötzlich alles doch kein fake sondern es gibt eine plausible Erklärung und die sollen wir einfach unbesehen glauben. Ihr seid tief gesunken hier bei pcgames.
> 
> Im übrigen muss man feststellen: Origin ist kein Installer sondern eine komplette Gaming Plattform. Bei jedem Programmstart prophylaktisch Installationen vorzubereiten ist absoluter Overkill und völliger Schwachsinn. Wenn das so sein sollte: Stellt das gefälligst ab EA:


 

Das wäre echt hammer.

Jedes mal wenn ich Origin starte hängt mein PC auch für 5-6 Sekunden und ich kann nix machen,nichtmal die Maus bedienen weil der Mauszeiger auch hängt.

Iiiiiirgendwas is da im Busch.Kein anderes Programm hat jemals meinen PC freezen lassen für nen paar seks wenn ich es gestartet habe,Origin is das erste.


----------



## Darknomis806 (3. November 2011)

sorry aber welcher idiot glaubt jetzt noch EA???!


----------



## TheBlackOne (3. November 2011)

FranzMeier schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein solches Video. Ich hab nirgends eines gesehen.
> 
> Im übrigen ist es eine bodenlose programmiertechnische Schlamperei Zugriffsrechte in fremden Verzeichnissen zu ändern. Nur für den Fall das da irgendein EA Titel drin sein könnte werden die Zugriffsrechte für Skype, Lexware oder sonstwelche Software geändert. Was ist das für eine Schrottprogramm?



Lies den Artikel bitte, da steht beschrieben, was Origin in dem Fall tut, und was nicht. Origin veranlasst selbst kein Setzen von Zugriffsrechten in frendem Verzeichnissen. Das macht die Windows API leider von ganz alleine, und Origin kann nichts (!) dagegen tun. Leider sieht es im Process Monitor dann so aus, als ob Origin.exe das alles selbst macht, und das ist auch das, was wir in den ganzen Videos sehen.

Das ganze nennt sich Automatic Propagation of Inheritable ACEs


----------



## Yellowbear (3. November 2011)

Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass selbst wenn Origin nicht scannen sollte, die EULA einwandfrei wäre etc. es immer noch ein grauenhaft langsames und unnötiges (aus Sicht der Verbraucher) Stück Software ist.


----------



## windelfried (3. November 2011)

>Analyse-Programme wie etwa der "Process Monitor" von Microsoft stellen den Scan-Vorgang des Betriebssystemprozesses an dieser Stelle fälschlicherweise als Arbeit der Datei origin.exe dar.>

Komisch habe ich das was falsch verstanden ? Gesetern noch wurde behauptet das Video sei ein Fake und die "avir.exe" wurde durch "Origin.exe" ersetzt ?
Wer hat jetzt gelogen ?

Wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht, auch wenn er mal die Wahrheit spricht ....


----------



## BuffaloBilI (3. November 2011)

Aus dem brodelnden Haufen von Paranoia, Panik, Möchtegernfakten und Stellungnahmen kann man doch echt nicht mehr wissen, was man nun glauben soll...


----------



## Blasterishere (3. November 2011)

Also zwischendurch was man hier ließt fragt man sich wirklich wie viele idioten es gibt. Es wurde nie behauptet das alle videos die hochgeladen wurden mit eine antivir programm war welches in origin unbenannt wurde, sondern nur wenige vereinzelte die ich sogar momentan wenn ich suche nicht mehr finde. Des weiteren hat EA nie gelogen Mr. Darknomis806. Nur die bescheuerten Origin Kritiker welche nichts verstehen und von jedem Hype mitgetragen werden haben das vertrauen in EA verloren. Alle Leute die von anfang and wussten, wie ich, das Origin in keinster Weise spyware ist, für die hat sich rein gar nichts geändert, außer der Tatsache das es noch genug Menschen gibt die nicht genügend Grips in sich tragen um ihre Meinung zu ändern und zuzugeben das Sie einen Hype auferlegt waren. Man man man. Werdet erwachsen kauft euch ein Gehirn bzw, schließt eure Schule ab. Dat kann ja echt nicht wahr sein. 
Klar Origin mag nicht jeder mans geschmack sein und die EULA wurde ungünstig aus USA übernommen, doch trozdem son rotz zu verbreiten, origin total in den dreck zu ziehen und dann nicht merken wie sehr man daneben lag...gratualation, ihr seid in meinen Augen einfach nur dumm.


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (3. November 2011)

na ja, man mag ja alles auf Windows schieben, wie man will, ist nur letztlich etwas merkwürdig, das Origin, falls man das Spiel auf ein separates Laufwerk installiert hat, nicht die ganzen Programme abfragt, sondern sich nur auf alles das beschränkt, was auf diesem Laufwerk verfügbar ist (ausgenommen hiervon ist natürlich die Registry!)

somit könnte man eher sagen, der Fehler liegt bei uns selbst, denn wir haben das Spiel ja auf dem Laufwerk installiert, auf dem wir halt alles installieren, das hätten wir vor der Installation ja ändern können


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## windelfried (3. November 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Also zwischendurch was man hier ließt fragt man sich wirklich wie viele idioten es gibt. Es wurde nie behauptet das alle videos die hochgeladen wurden mit eine antivir programm war welches in origin unbenannt wurde, sondern nur wenige vereinzelte die ich sogar momentan wenn ich suche nicht mehr finde. Des weiteren hat EA nie gelogen Mr. Darknomis806. Nur die bescheuerten Origin Kritiker welche nichts verstehen und von jedem Hype mitgetragen werden haben das vertrauen in EA verloren. Alle Leute die von anfang and wussten, wie ich, das Origin in keinster Weise spyware ist, für die hat sich rein gar nichts geändert, außer der Tatsache das es noch genug Menschen gibt die nicht genügend Grips in sich tragen um ihre Meinung zu ändern und zuzugeben das Sie einen Hype auferlegt waren. Man man man. Werdet erwachsen kauft euch ein Gehirn bzw, schließt eure Schule ab. Dat kann ja echt nicht wahr sein.
> Klar Origin mag nicht jeder mans geschmack sein und die EULA wurde ungünstig aus USA übernommen, doch trozdem son rotz zu verbreiten, origin total in den dreck zu ziehen und dann nicht merken wie sehr man daneben lag...gratualation, ihr seid in meinen Augen einfach nur dumm.


 
Hey hier sind lauter Leute die sich seit Monaten auf Battlefield3 gefreut haben ( ich auch ) und da ist man natürlich maßlos enttäuscht wenn das Spiel im Regal liegen bleiben muss, weil zumindest bei der Installation ( in meinen Augen ) einiges im Argen liegt. Das hat nichts mit Paranoja zu tun - ich bin einfach nur Vorsichtiger als z.B. du der ja alles schon immer wusste ... die Mutigen im Leben sind meistens die Verlierer ... mag sein das die Vorsicht hier nicht geboten ist (das muß jeder für sich entscheiden) ich könnte mir in den Arsch beissen so viel Geld hingelegt zu haben und dann nicht spielen zu können ... ich fühle mich gegängelt ... und sowas lasse ich mit mir nicht machen - schon gar nicht wegen einem Game ... EA verzichtet zukünftig ganz einach auf einen Kunden - eben mich .. und das ist meine freie Entscheidung - Hype hin oder her ... meiner Meinung ist EA hier ganz klar zu weit gegangen . Punkt.

Darüberhinaus muß ich auch auf CRYSIS2 verzichten ... weil das EA von STEAm jetzt auch über ORIGIN laufen lässt ... das tut ganz schön weh ... ich fühle mich also doppelt gearscht ... wenn du schon immer alleswissender Muthase das anders siehst, dann ist das OK ... aber offenbar sind unkritische Ja-Sager genau die Kunden die sich EA heranziehen will ...

( ichbin Gottseidank schon lange aus der Schule und könnte Wahrscheinlich vom Alter her locker Dein Vater sein ...)


----------



## FranzMeier (3. November 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Alle Leute die von anfang and wussten, wie ich,.


Wir wollen doch mal festhalten dass du überhaupt nichts WEISST. Du GLAUBST einfach völlig unkritisch und ohne zu hinterfragen den Erklärungen von EA. 

Im übrigen haben die Kritiker auch EA geglaubt. Sie haben den Ankündigungen von EA in ihrer EULA geglaubt dass Sie mit Origin die Softwarekonfiguration und Hardwarekonfiguration des Rechners auslesen und personenbezogen speichern wollen. Die Kritiker haben nichts anderes getan als EA beim Wort genommen.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. November 2011)

dieses windows verfahren wird nur ausgeführt weil
origin es fordert.
warum fordert es origin?

also muss man davon ausgehen dass origin schlampig (mit oder ohne absicht)
programmiert und schnell zum release veröffentlicht wurde..

fakt? fakt!

ich habs genau so kommen sehen seitdem origin angekündigt war.

platform nicht fertig, battlelog zickt etwas rum ( kann man sich anfreunden) und das spiel (wie bei jedem teil, kann man sich ebenfalls mit anfreunden) hat auch seine anfangsprobleme.

Wenn das spiel alleine nicht 100%ig problemlos laufen würde, könnte mans ertragen.
aber ein schlampig programmiertes Programm wie Origin (welches noch Pflicht ist)
kann man doch echt nicht unter die leute lassen.

ach halt. es ist ja Battlefield 3. da darf man das, nicht? 

Mein aktuellster Beschluss nach dieser news ist folgender.

Battlefield 3 wird nur noch gekauft wenns Nur über Steam rauskommen sollte und Origin 
nicht mehr gebraucht wird.

aber Origin alleine (egal was sie jetz noch ändern und patchen werden) kommt bei mir nicht auf die platte.
dieses ewige hin und her geht mir langsam aufn sack. zuerst dies dann das. oh je..

sorry aber sowas widersprüchliches, verlogenes und unkompetentes wie EA
hab ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.

only steam bzw. gar keine platform -> wirds gekauft.

alles andere -> spiel bleibt im regal


----------



## xotoxic242 (3. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> dieses windows verfahren wird nur ausgeführt weil
> origin es fordert.
> warum fordert es origin?


 
Du scheinst die Arbeitsweise eines Betriebssystems und die im Nachgang installierten Programme in keinster Weise auch nur im Ansatz zu kennen oder?


----------



## Shadowskin (3. November 2011)

Also irgendwo finde ich ist doch die Luft mal raus aus der Sache und hier wird doch nur noch ins Loch getreten. 

Die EULA war meiner Meinung nach nur echt selten dämlich geschrieben. Hätte Sie von Anfang an ne Standard EULA aufgesetzt wie jeder andere auch hätte es absolut keinen gekratzt und das Wort Spyware währe nie gefallen.

Nur mal so als "böse" Theorie:

Was ich sehr interessant finde ist die Tatsache das viele das Ding mit den Persönlichen Daten voranschieben. 
Natürlich ist sowas nicht wünschenswert/erfreulich wenn Private Daten irgendwo landen, aber sowas hätte ja keine Konsequenzen in Form von Mahnbriefen usw.

Wenn ich jetzt mal die Leute rausnehme denen es tatsächlich um Ihre Privaten/Persönliche Daten ( Bilder, SMS usw. ) geht, denke ich bleibt ein größerer Teil an Leuten zurück die eher angst haben es könnte ja ein Programm gefunden werden das kostenpflichtig ist aber seltsamer weise, warum auch immer ohne gültigen Lizenzschlüssel läuft. 

Diese Leute haben dann natürlich wiederum angst das Firma A dies eventuell an Ihre Konkurrenz weitergibt damit diese dann Rechtliche Schritte einleitet.

Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Leute ( nicht nur hier ) sondern überall wo das Thema gerade hochkocht über Verletzung Ihrer Privatsphäre reden, aber gleichzeitig Ihre Bilder, Videos usw. in Sozialen Netzwerken verteilen.

Ein weitere Teil an Leuten für die das ganze wahrscheinlich ein gefundenes Fressen ist sind die das Konkurrenz Produkt spielen.

Anmerkung:

- Ich möchte klar stellen das man sich natürlich immer Gedanken machen sollte welche Programme man nutzt/installiert oder wie man sich im Internet bewegt. 
- Die Sache mit der EULA sollte überdacht/korrigiert werden. ( Ist aber mittlerweile so zu Spät )
- Ich bezweifle das Origin eine Spyware ist und spiele Battlefield 3

Das hier ist mittlerweile zu einer echten Hexenjagd ausgeufert und hat mit einer Berichterstattung auf Fakten basierend nichts mehr zu tun. 

Der Link juckt z.b. grössten Teils niemand:
http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3-PC-221396/News/Battlefield-3-Origin-und-der-Datenschutz-Analyse-der-angeblichen-Spyware-neues-Statement-von-EA-und-EULA-Aenderungen-News-des-Tages-852501/


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (3. November 2011)

hast du denn dieser neuen EULA zugestimmt, als du dir BF3 installiert hast?

ich glaube, das hat niemand hier und es wird auch keiner machen, da es diese EULA ja auch nur online gibt und der muss man ja nicht zustimmen

und somit zur Frage, was genau hat sich denn jetzt für dich geändert?

ich weiß, ist eine rhetorische Frage, die aber durchaus Sinn macht, das, wenn man bedenkt, das man ja im erweitertet Sinn, mit dem akzeptieren der EULA bei der Installation, einen Vertrag mit EA/Origin abschließt, dessen Vertragsbestandteile im Nachhinein und einseitig geändert wurden, was die Frage aufwirft, ist der Vertrag (wenn man ihn so nennen will), nach Deutschem Recht dann überhaupt noch gültig?
Und wenn ja, was ist dann mit der geänderten EULA, die du ja gar nicht als Vertragsbestandteil akzeptieren musstest, zählt sie dann überhaupt für dich?

ich weiß ja nicht, so ganz klar scheint die Sache aber dann doch nicht zu sein


----------



## FranzMeier (3. November 2011)

Also ich bin hier gerade bei der Hausarbeit und habe gerade meinem Hammer den Auftrag gegeben einen Nagel in die Wand zu schlagen. Außerdem wirds Zeit den Staubsauger zu beauftragen das Wohnzimmer zu saugen. 
Lächerlicher wirds nimmer. Das böse Windows wars, wir können gar nix dafür... Ja ne is klar. Windows stellt zahlreiche Werkzeuge zur Verfügung die die Programmierer nutzen können. Auch Datei- und Verzeichnisfunktionen. Von alleine machen diese Werkzeuge allerdings nichts. Und genauso wenig wie ein Handwerker davon spricht, daß er dem Hammer den Auftrag gibt den Nagel einzuschlagen spricht ein Programmierer davon, daß er das Betriebsystem beauftragt eine Datei zu suchen. Ein Programmierer schreibt ein Suchtprogramm und benutzt dafür die Werkzeug die ihm das Betriebssystem zur Verfügung stellt.  Deshalb zeigt Process Monitor auch mit gutem Grund "Origin" als ausführende Datei an und nicht "Windows-Prozess". Denn "Origin" hat hier den Hammer in der Hand.

Schade, daß sich der Spiegel Redakteuer nicht einen Programmierer an die Seite geholt hat, der in der Lage ist das mal kritisch zu hinterfragen was der EA Mann da erzählt.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Du scheinst die Arbeitsweise eines Betriebssystems und die im Nachgang installierten Programme in keinster Weise auch nur im Ansatz zu kennen oder?


 
sorry aber informier dich mal etwas genauer.

es wurde bereits oft genug gesagt dass windows zwar so eine funktion bietet, aber
so ein verfahren gibts ERST wenn man ein programm dazu führt dieses verfahren zu benutzen.

mir ist egal was du zu "wissen" meinst, ich informier mich rund um origin jeden tag,
verfolge sämtliche news, erfahrungsberichte, podcasts etc.pp

pcgames.de ist nicht die einzige informationsquelle.

aber selbst wenn sich EA wieder mal widerspricht, ist ja alles ok und in ordnung ne? 

falls du meine beiträge noch nicht kennst, kann ich dich beruhigen dass
ich mich um eini thema immer intensiv informier bevor ich etwas schreibe.

ich schreibe nicht etwas aus frust etc.
sondern nenne lediglich alle fakten.

aber wenn die origin gruppe eh alles besser weiß (EA hat natürlich alles richtig gemacht mit origin, ne?)
dann bringt so eine diskussion rein gar nichts.

was gibts da nicht zu verstehen dass EA genau das alles gemacht hätte wenn wir
jetzt nicht da wären wo wir jetzt sind?
oder sind die allerersten EULA Meldungen bzw. EA Statements wofür
origin eigentlich gedacht war schon vergessen?

wir haben jetzt schon etwas bewirkt. und zwar dass ea
aufpassen muss wie sie mit den spielern umgehen müssen.
sie wollten ihre politik eiskalt durchziehen und wir haben uns zurecht aufgeregt.

und wenn sogar branchenexperten etc. klar und deutlich drauf hingewiesen haben dass
origin jede grenze bis dato überschritten hat / hätte, dann hat man sich zurecht gegen origin gewehrt.

klar sind solche "permanente" einflüsse kaum messbar, aber wenn man
zurückschaut wie EA ihren Origin am anfang unter die leute bringen wollte UND
dass sie jetzt gezwungen sind etwas zu ändern..

dann denk ich mir dass bisjetzt alles ganz gut verläuft und man hat ein deutliches zeichen gesetzt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2011)

Was mir schleiferhaft ist: warum hat EA die EULA so formuliert? Mit persönlichen Daten usw. können die ohnehin als im rechtlichen Sinne seriöses Unternehmen nicht wirklich etwas anfangen. Wirklichen Missbrauch könnte sich so eine Firma niemals leisten. Warum haben die also nicht nur das reingeschrieben, was die wirklich auch nutzen und übertragen wollen? 

Rein technisch gesehen besteht natürlich mit jeder Software, die ins Internet geht, auch die Möglichkeit, sie als Spyware einzusetzen. Auch ICQ oder ein Internetbrowser oder windowsmail sind theoretisch leicht in Spyware umwandelbar. Wenn eine Firma wirklich etwas machen wollte, was sich im schadhaften und illegalen Bereich abspielt, könnte sie dies auch einfach heimlich tun. zB schon damals bei Counterstrike hätte der Publisher rein technisch gesehen auch schon theoretisch beim Spielen oder auch schon vorher, wenn man als Spieler noch in den Optionen und bei der Serversuche ist, die Festplatte durchsuchen können und dann beim Onlinespielen das, was man für brauchbar hält, an einen Server senden. Das "dumme" ist hier nur, dass EA in die EULA Dinge reingeschrieben hat, die absolut unnötig sind und den Anschein erwecken, EA habe Interesse daran, was der User XY GENAU an Daten und Dateien usw hat - Leute mit ner richtigen Verfolgungswahn-Paranoia trauten EA ja sogar zu, dass sie Geld klauen, wenn Origin Kontodaten in einer Textdatei auf dem PC findet... also, wenn es sich um die Freeware einer erst seit 5 Tagen aktiven halbseidenen Seite spielefuerlau.de.vu ohne Impressum usw. handeln würde, könnt ich die Sorgen ja verstehen... aber so...? Da müsste man an sich schon seit Jahren bei jedem Spiel, das Online geht, Schiss haben und es lieber im Regal stehen lassen.


Es ist trotzdem gut, dass die Leute sich bewusster und aufmerksamer werden, aber ich denke, dass es hier durch die schlechte Planung des EULA-Textes und miese Kommunikation seitens EA unnötig eskaliert ist und EA das, was die EULA und Origin theoretisch ermöglichen und einige befürchteten, nie vorhatte zu tun.


----------



## TheBlackOne (3. November 2011)

Ich habe eben ein Demo-Programm zusammengebaut, welches die API zum Setzen von Rechten benutzt. Betrachtet man sich das ganze im Process Monitor, sieht man das gleiche Verhalten, welches man bei Origin sieht: Ein Durchlaufen aller Unterverzeichnisse und Dateien von C:\ProgramData
Der Quellcode entält keinerlei Code zum Durchlaufen der Verzeichnisse, das macht die API von sich aus.

Das Programm und den Quellcode kann man herunterladen unter http://ul.to/c0cepvcm
Der Quellcode ist in C++, das ganze ist eine Visual Studio 2008 Solution.
Jeder, der sich davon ein Bild machen möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen, das Programm laufen zu lassen und im Process Monitor zu betrachten, was da passiert. Wer der EXE nicht traut, kompiliert sich das Programm selbst, beispielsweise mit Visual Studio 2008 Express, was kostenlos bei Microsoft zum Herunterladen angeboten wird.

Viel Spaß bei der Analyse.


----------



## 5h4d0w (4. November 2011)

diese beschwichtigungen sind doch alle unnötig. es war nicht nur die frage, ob origin nun tatsächlich daten scannt oder nicht, sondern ob EA sich dieses recht einräumt. dieses fokussieren darauf was das tool derzeit tut kommt EA gerade recht... "schaut her, das macht doch eh nix" - von der EULA keine rede mehr. wobei es zu beginn der debatte nur um diese ging.


----------



## Cicero (4. November 2011)

TheBlackOne schrieb:


> Ich habe eben ein Demo-Programm zusammengebaut, welches die API zum Setzen von Rechten benutzt. Betrachtet man sich das ganze im Process Monitor, sieht man das gleiche Verhalten, welches man bei Origin sieht: Ein Durchlaufen aller Unterverzeichnisse und Dateien von C:\ProgramData
> Der Quellcode entält keinerlei Code zum Durchlaufen der Verzeichnisse, das macht die API von sich aus.
> 
> Das Programm und den Quellcode kann man herunterladen unter TakeOwnership.rar (2,52 MB) - uploaded.to
> ...


 
Danke @TheBlackOne. Vielleicht trägt das zur Versachlichung der Diskussion bei. Ich bezweifle aber, das die ganzen "Origin startet so langsam, es scannt in 5 Sekunden meinen ganzen PC ab"- Schreier dieses nachvollziehen werden. Natürliche Skepsis gegen allgemeine Aussagen des Herstellers ist in Ordnung. Allerdings sollte diese dann auch fundiert und kein Nachplappern von irgendwelchen Gerüchten sein. Gerade im Internet sollte man nicht jedes Gerücht blindlings übernehmen (Stichwort Macht der großen Maße).

Im Übrigen frage ich mal kurz an, wer hier alles Steam benutzt? Steam macht nämlich fast genau das gleiche und besitzt auch dementsprechende Formulierungen in der EULA. Oder was glaubt ihr, warum Steam beim Start regelmäßig automatisch (!) Updates eurer installierten Programme macht?


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (4. November 2011)

Nun, EA hätte sich das Ganze Theater um Origin doch ersparen können, wenn sie nicht eine so unsinnige und rechtswidrige EULA dazu verwendet hätten, denn genau diese hat doch erst allen Spekulationen Tür und Tor geöffnet.


----------



## stawacz (4. November 2011)

juhuu jetzt brach keiner mehr angst um seine raubkopien haben...


----------



## JeremyClarkson (4. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> sorry aber welcher idiot glaubt jetzt noch EA???!


 
Ich. Warum auch nicht?


----------



## MrBigX (10. November 2011)

Shadowskin schrieb:


> Also irgendwo finde ich ist doch die Luft mal raus aus der Sache und hier wird doch nur noch ins Loch getreten.
> 
> Die EULA war meiner Meinung nach nur echt selten dämlich geschrieben. Hätte Sie von Anfang an ne Standard EULA aufgesetzt wie jeder andere auch hätte es absolut keinen gekratzt und das Wort Spyware währe nie gefallen.
> 
> ...


Du kannst gerne meine Programme nach Raubkopien durchsuchen, wirst nur nicht viel finden. Aber nur weil ich nichts zu verbergen habe heißt das nicht, dass ich kein Problem damit habe dauernd überwacht zu werden. Privatsphäre heißt nicht, dass ich Angst habe bei etwas illegalem erwischt zu werden sondern dass ich einfach meine Ruhe haben will!


----------

